# Scheduled Maintenance of SIR VAPE website



## BigGuy (7/11/14)

Sir Vape will be performing scheduled maintenance from November 11 1:00pm SAST to November 11 2:00pm SAST. We do not anticipate more than 15 minutes of downtime. We are taking all efforts to minimize the length of this maintenance, and we apologize for any impact these activities may have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (10/11/14)

Just a friendly reminder that the Sir Vape website will be performing scheduled maintenance from November 11 1:00pm SAST to November 11 2:00pm SAST. We do not anticipate more than 15 minutes of downtime. We are taking all efforts to minimize the length of this maintenance, and we apologize for any impact these activities may have.

Regards


The SIR VAPE TEAM


----------

